# localized swarm of flies in my garage



## techman41973 (Mar 17, 2011)

I live in Northern California, for years, I've had a locallized swarm of flies in my garage that are only around in the daytime hours, near a conventional-sized door that leads into my backyard (I keep this door open for various reasons - laundry access etc.). In the evening and night they disapear. The garage is extremely clean. I have no idea what is attracting them, especially when they leave when its no longer light out.
I tried fly paper, which doesn't work.
Wondering if anyone else has some constructive ideas
Thanks


----------



## rollinastang (May 19, 2011)

are they big fruit flies or those very tiny flies? I get tiny flies in the daytime because of the corn/soy bean field next to my property. I made a dish soapy mixture with lemon scent (pine sol would prolly work too) and washed down the whole side of the house they were on with the hose attachment.i have not seen them since. it been about 2 weeks


----------



## jules4 (Jul 7, 2010)

If the door leads to the back yard and the flies are swarming just inside the door then they may just be there to keep out of the sun, same as you often find them swarming under trees etc. (many flies like to swarm in the shade - the sun can dehydrate them).


----------



## techman41973 (Mar 17, 2011)

That seems right, as I only see them in the daytime.
But how to encourage them to find share elsewhere.



jules4 said:


> If the door leads to the back yard and the flies are swarming just inside the door then they may just be there to keep out of the sun, same as you often find them swarming under trees etc. (many flies like to swarm in the shade - the sun can dehydrate them).


----------

